# Fiberglass Bathtub



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Uh, yeah, the bathtub is leaking. Can it be repaired? I don't know...but I can replace it....:yes:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Rip it out!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes it can be repaired. Many years ago we installed Elger fiberglass units and for some strange reason the sumps on the tubs were faulty. Elger came in and replaced the bottom of the sumps at their cost.

Do you know whose tub it is manufacturer wise. If you do you can call and have someone give an price to repair and then price a new install. A 1 piece is a much better decision than a 2 or 3 piece remodel tub and shower. Less seems and potential leak areas.

Check out Sterling tub and shower units, they are 4 pieces that interlock. Have used those since before they were called owens corning if you decide to replace.

Let the good times roll.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd rip it out and install MOENTROL t/s valve


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

we recently finished a homeless shelter that had 32 units, each unit had a fiberglass encloser that looks just like that one.

they were very fragile and we cracked a few on the wall sections installing them, they were repaired by a man who does it all the time and you cannot tell they were cracked.

i just wonder how long they are going to last LOL


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Put a mat down and nobody will mind.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Yes it can be repaired. Many years ago we installed Elger fiberglass units and for some strange reason the sumps on the tubs were faulty. Elger came in and replaced the bottom of the sumps at their cost.
> 
> Do you know whose tub it is manufacturer wise. If you do you can call and have someone give an price to repair and then price a new install. A 1 piece is a much better decision than a 2 or 3 piece remodel tub and shower. Less seems and potential leak areas.
> 
> ...


 






Thanks Richard. Owner is asking me for a quote to replace and he asked if it can be repaired. I know body shops can repair a fiberglass fender on a vehicle, so I do think the technology is there for repairing this tub, which is occupied by a family who rents the unit (it's their only bathroom by the way). However, in my experience in new construction, when we set steel tubs which then got chipped, the builder on the jobs had the tubs patched, but I heard they didn't guarantee the repair below the water line.

If you look at my picture of below the tub, there is no support; the wood re-enforcing brace is cracked. Also, there is no concrete added by the installing plumbers. When I install those fiberglass tubs, I sling some wet concrete under the base, then set the tub in the wet mud.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> If you look at my picture of below the tub, there is no support; the wood re-enforcing brace is cracked. Also, there is no concrete added by the installing plumbers. When I install those fiberglass tubs, I sling some wet concrete under the base, then set the tub in the wet mud.


 
That is likely why it failed. If somebody were to come in and patch/repair the tub without addressing the support, I'm positive it would crack again. I'd pull it out, look at the structure below, and try to convince the customer to go with a new c.i. tub and tile surround.






Paul


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> That is likely why it failed. If somebody were to come in and patch/repair the tub without addressing the support, I'm positive it would crack again. I'd pull it out, look at the structure below, and try to convince the customer to go with a new c.i. tub and tile surround.
> 
> Paul


 With a new MOENTROL


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Thanks Richard. Owner is asking me for a quote to replace and he asked if it can be repaired. I know body shops can repair a fiberglass fender on a vehicle, so I do think the technology is there for repairing this tub, which is occupied by a family who rents the unit (it's their only bathroom by the way). However, in my experience in new construction, when we set steel tubs which then got chipped, the builder on the jobs had the tubs patched, but I heard they didn't guarantee the repair below the water line.
> 
> If you look at my picture of below the tub, there is no support; the wood re-enforcing brace is cracked. Also, there is no concrete added by the installing plumbers. When I install those fiberglass tubs, I sling some wet concrete under the base, then set the tub in the wet mud.


 
Be careful with cement. Some of the fiberglass is affected by the amount of lime in cement. The tubs I mentioned the whole bottom of the sump had to be replaced and you could not tell.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

There is a guy in Fort Meyers that repairs fiberglass tubs for lasco. If you call lasco they could give you his name


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> That is likely why it failed. If somebody were to come in and patch/repair the tub without addressing the support, I'm positive it would crack again. I'd pull it out, look at the structure below, and try to convince the customer to go with a new c.i. tub and tile surround.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be afraid of tile if the tenants cracked fiberglass it would only be a matter of time before they busted up the tile and leak elsewhere in the unit before they said anything to management.


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

We had a war with drywallers and the took a hammer and some screws to a few of them and they all got repaired


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Be careful with cement. Some of the fiberglass is affected by the amount of lime in cement. The tubs I mentioned the whole bottom of the sump had to be replaced and you could not tell.


we always put a layer of visqueen on top of the wet cement, helps to keep the tub from sticking if you need to pull it later


----------

